
Ask HN: Is Neil Ferguson's Pandemic Simulation code open source? - nocorpwelfare
I guess the question is:  Is Neil Ferguson&#x27;s code any good?<p>Per his Twitter:<p>&quot;I wrote the code (thousands of lines of undocumented C) 13+ years ago to model flu pandemics...&quot;<p>Is the code tested?  How was validation performed?  Results published where?<p>Is it peer reviewed?<p>I ask because my state is applying even harder lockdown measures beginning tonight based largely on Mr. Ferguson&#x27;s &quot;2 Million US deaths&quot; claim.  If his code is buggy or outright wrong, I would like to know.  I would also like to come to understand his liability for producing such software in the first place.  A lot of people are out of jobs, emotionally shattered, and so on.  If much of the decision making has been based on faulty models, we need to know right away.
======
buboard
I guarantee that 13+ years ago nobody did testing for research model code, and
i doubt the peers reviewed it. On the other hand, it should be easy to
reproduce these simple models in any language, if you find his original
publications

